# HAPPY BIRTHDAY APPLEMAN



## Waldo (Dec 26, 2008)

Hope you have a fantastic day my friend


----------



## scotty (Dec 26, 2008)

ditto apple man


----------



## joeswine (Dec 26, 2008)

happy ,happy appleman and lots more......


----------



## gaudet (Dec 26, 2008)

And many more to come, Cheers


----------



## K&GB (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Appleman!


----------



## Scott (Dec 26, 2008)

Enjoy your day Appleman, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Appleman....

Did Santa miss putting you in his bag and delivered you the next day??? 

Hope you have a great day and taste many goof wines....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Happy Birthday Appleman....
> 
> Did Santa miss putting you in his bag and delivered you the next day???
> 
> Hope you have a great day and taste many goof wines....




I have been waiting to say thank you to everybody who has wished me well today, but I just had to comment after NW made this post here. That about sums my wine making up in a nutshell "goof wines".


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Appleman!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy B-Day Rich! Now go relax until I have anther question for you!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday and best wishes. 


Just for today you can ignore Wade. That will free up a ton of time for the your birthday party.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Appleman! No traditional birthday cake for you; apple pie sounds more apporpriate. Cheers!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. Taking it easy today, still trying to shake a cold and bug. Everybody in the family was sick yesterday one way or another. Not sure what to break out tonight to drink. We are going to have a ham dinner. MMMMMM apple pie after dinner courtesy of PWP!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 26, 2008)

*Happy Birthday, Apple,*


*Were you one of those kids who got gipped out of presents because your Birthday is the day after Christmas? I hope you received lots of Christmas presents as well as a special one today.*

*Wishing you Many Many More....................Ramona*


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2008)

I am old enough now Ramona that every day that I wake up is a gift and deserving of enjoying in it's entirety. 


Even though I joke about the presents, I always got one on my Birthday from Mom and Dad. They may have been in Christmas paper now and then, but usually were in birthday themed paper.


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday appleman!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry about the *Goof* Appleman...
I was in a bit of a hurry this morning to get to the lake and didn't re-read my Post...



Can't depend on spell check for everything.

Have a great day and sip your _*GOOD*_</font> wines....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2008)

Shoree WN I kint ship om emy gud whine tewnite. I huv bin draunking awn de goof weihn awl dey lung.













Pee ESH- howas de pheeshin twodayo? Did yuh kitcheny goodens?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 26, 2008)

appleman said:


> Pee ESH- howas de pheeshin twodayo? Did yuh kitcheny goodens?



Looks like your having a good day....





We had 'dense fog' [as opposed to smart fog] and freezing drizzle...So, we went to jack up the fish spearing house incase of flooding.

The fish were moving like crazy and they all seemed to have full bellies...
Sometimes there was 4 in the hole at once...

In 3 hours we saw...

38 Northern Pike
3 Walleye Pike
3 Bass
3 Bullheads
Countless Crappies
Countless Sunfish

#11 was a Monster...
Jim took aim...
Thrust his mighty spear...
The spear bounced off the fishes head...
He made a 'clean get-away'
We could have 'taken' many fish today....
It was pretty dark out, so some photos only look fair....

Northern Pike...This one was almost a 'keeper', but lived....





Walleye Pike...can't spear them...









Northern and Crappie..





We had Shrimp Alfredo for dinner tonight.....




The fish swim free....Till another day.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 26, 2008)

Best Wishes to you Appleman, hope today was special!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2008)

That's a lot of fish you saw there NW. At least if you couldn't get any with the spear, you had lots to see.


----------



## Bert (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Appleman, hope is a good one...cheers..


----------



## farmer (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday appleman, not a year older just a year wiser


----------



## HD93 (Dec 26, 2008)

HAPPY B+DAY APPLEMAN AND MANY MORE TO COME.*CHEERS



*


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. It was a good restful day after the hustle of Christmas.


----------



## swillologist (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry for being so late appleman but Happy Birthday. Our oldest had a birthdaythe 26stalso.


----------



## geocorn (Dec 29, 2008)

A very belated birthday, Richard. The brain just shut down after Christmas and is just now getting re-booted. Hope you had a wonderful birthday. Thanks again for all that you do for this forum.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow...... I missed this post............ sorry..........

Happy belated Birthday Richard........ Hope you had a wonderful day, and wish you well for the whole year.


----------



## Dean (Dec 30, 2008)

how on earth did I miss this one! A very happy belated birthday wish Appleman!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 2, 2009)

Jeez! How in the world did I miss your birthday. That's what I get for not logging in everyday! Hope you had a very relaxing and enjoyable day!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Barney. Where have you been lately? Trying to stay warm?


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 2, 2009)

We've been busy getting rid of the wood we cut last summer! The pile is going down fast but it looks like we will have enough for the rest of the winter. I sure does keep you warm a lot of times!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2009)

That's for sure Barney. It warms you up cutting the tree, limbing,bucking,splitting, hauling, piling, hauling, re-piling, carrying in and then feeding the hungry fire-monster. Stay warm.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW! Now I'm warm and TIRED!!


----------

